# Warner Announces Blindspot Season 1 on Blu-ray/DVD and Digital HD on Aug 2nd 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> CAPTIVATING AND MYSTERIOUS NEW DRAMA
> 
> *BLINDSPOT*
> 
> ...


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mike, I really liked this show....but have lost some interest. Maybe watching from the beginning again might help.


----------

